# Finally...an aquaponic!



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

This has been 2 months in the making. Actually, a month of research and shopping and 2 months of waiting for the silly pump to arrive. (Don't ever buy from China, unless you truly want to practice your patience. Which is a good exercise really.) After some last minute changes and a lot of fiddling, here goes.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

*Ingredients*

- 10 g tank
- tupperware tub with lid
- the aforementioned pump
- a little submersible LED
- various tubing
- expanded clay pellets
- a betta cave? (ah-ha, just for fun)

Trying for size... After we cut the corners off the lid it fits perfectly!


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

*Ambiance*

hope it'll be sufficient :dunno:


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

*Plumbing*

Shorter, longer, and overflow.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

*All together*

Ta-da!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

it looks good!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

It looks radical and I've never seen anything like it...explain how this works, what you are planting in there and how does it grow?


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

*Decor and inhabitants (aka bacteria and poopers)*

Wood has been through a cycle, so it's got a lot of bacteria to seed the tank.
Guppies are poop machines, and in aquaponics poop = good.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

LittleStar, so you know how your cycle works in a regular tank. Well, aquaponic just takes it up a notch. Grow medium acts as a filter, but all those nitrates that you would normally have to throw out instead get sucked up by the plants. So fish produce waste, which gets turned into plant food. Plants purify water for the fish. Once the system is matured, it should need about once a month 10% water changes and regular top-offs, that's it!

Having said that guys, I am still very much learning, and there is definitely way more to it than what I've described, so please don't quote me on any of this. Time will tell how well this works.

This set-up is in my kitchen, and I am planning to grow herbs. I was thinking lettuce, originally, but since thanks to LittleStar I will be putting my betta in there eventually, the temperature is not going to be right for lettuce. So I have to do a bit more research to decide on the exact plants, but I was thinking green onions and parsley to start with. I might do lettuce actually while the thing is still not heated. Lettuce grows fast, so should be rewarding.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay I get it now - this is so awesome I swear. I really want to see you succeed! I can't wait to see something growing in the top! I'm excited for you! Keep us in the loop!

PS I'm not sure I would trust the plastic to hold the weight of your project on top, do you really trust it won't cave? Might want to have a backup plan in case that should ever happen, as you will fish below! 

Do they make anything like this on the market that has a glass enclosure below it like this? You could sell these!
I'm not sure I understand the light that is suctioned to the underside of the lid, as Betta don't require it and you are not growing plants inside are you? Just be sure it can't ever lose its grip, expoxy glue it on or something. 

So many questions! : )


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey LittleStar, thanks for the excitement! :lol:

Yes, sure they have systems for sale! They come in all sizes from industrial to desktop. Desktop systems are quite pricey considering how easily one can diy one. Desktop ones also have a reputation for killing the fish. I think they focus so much on ease of maintenance that they fail to explain the whole initial set-up, cycling, maturing process.

Clay pebbles (the grow medium) are actually really light, they float! So the grow bed is not that heavy at all. Still, I am monitoring it to see if that lid holds up the weight ok. I have another lid if that one starts to wear out, and I can always add some more support. Will cross that bridge when we get there.

The light is just for me.  I like the tank illuminated at least a little bit, so I can enjoy the fish. There will be some low-light plants in there too.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, after 24 hours the water went quite cloudy and my output tubes are getting clogged up. I did rinse clay pebbles quite well before using them; but I guess not well enough. 

I wrapped the output tubes in filter floss and laid some at the input as well. Hopefully that will take care of both issues. Drainage works a lot better now!


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Filter floss worked beautifully. The tank is nice and clear. Now I have another glitch: the pump is too weak for a 10 gallon. It doesn't generate enough current to suck up poop. I am hoping that this will be remedied when I put in the air pump, which is currently occupied.

Water change was a breeze! No siphon!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Diaper Gel*

Well I can't help you with the pump but check this out, maybe you can find use for this on one of your projects - I just came across how to use the gel in diapers to keep your plants growing twice as long: https://youtu.be/sXb8rJ8Rm3I

:shock:


----------

